# Registration by PMDC



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

How do you find out if you're registered by PMDC as a doctor after you get admission?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> How do you find out if you're registered by PMDC as a doctor after you get admission?


Here's what I picked up from PMDC website, hope it helps! 

Every medical or dental student registered with the Council shall be furnished with a student registration number and a certificate (Appendix 31 or 32) and a picture identity card, which shall be prominently displayed by the student throughout his period of study.
The Universities may issue only provisional enrollment to the medical or dental students and only once the student is registered with the Council , he shall be issued a permanent enrollment by the University.

The registration number is provided within 3 months I guess.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Ohh i see. Thank you so much! 
With all that's going on with PMDC, I'm worried they might not register kids


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Ohh i see. Thank you so much!
> With all that's going on with PMDC, I'm worried they might not register kids


It was my pleasure.
There's no need to get so worked up though, I'm sure you'll be alright


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you so much! I hope so too  
Did you make it anywhere?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

I got into Uol, Fazaia and Riphah. 
Just waiting for CIMS' merit list but I'm pretty sure I will end up at uol.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Sardmank said:


> I got into Uol, Fazaia and Riphah.
> Just waiting for CIMS' merit list but I'm pretty sure I will end up at uol.


I hope whatever you choose ends up good for you ameen. ) 
CIMS as in CMH Multan? Idk what's going on with CMH. They're like totally quiet about admissions :/


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Sardmank said:


> I got into Uol, Fazaia and Riphah.
> Just waiting for CIMS' merit list but I'm pretty sure I will end up at uol.


Why aren't you going for Fazaia over UOL though?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Why aren't you going for Fazaia over UOL though?


It's in Islamabad. 
It's smaller than Trump's hand. 
It's only the second intake. 
It's like uber strict. 

I met with a friend from uol and he cleared away all my confusions about ucmd. 
He just got done with his exams and according to him, ucmd has great faculty and results are amazing. Even last year, their result was close to 90%.
People are detained only if they don't study and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Sardmank said:


> It's in Islamabad.
> It's smaller than Trump's hand.
> It's only the second intake.
> It's like uber strict.
> ...


Don't you think someone who's studying there would be kinda biased about their institute? I don't personally know anyone studying in UOL but I haven't heard good stuff about it at all :/ Some say its fine for BDS but not MBBS. I talked to someone from Fazaia who was also reluctant to join it at first, they say fazaia has gained a lot of fame in just a year, has integrated modular system, the faculty is really cooperative and many are experienced from AMC. A friend also told me the campus is gonna get bigger because the bba section is shifting adjacent to NUST. Also there's some criteria in 3rd year which will give you the option to join the airforce as a doctor.


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Don't you think someone who's studying there would be kinda biased about their institute? I don't personally know anyone studying in UOL but I haven't heard good stuff about it at all :/ Some say its fine for BDS but not MBBS. I talked to someone from Fazaia who was also reluctant to join it at first, they say fazaia has gained a lot of fame in just a year, has integrated modular system, the faculty is really cooperative and many are experienced from AMC. A friend also told me the campus is gonna get bigger because the bba section is shifting adjacent to NUST. Also there's some criteria in 3rd year which will give you the option to join the airforce as a doctor.


Oh yeah, he absolutely is biased but the thing is, my brother studies in uol and he confirmed all this. 

About fazaia, I called their vice principal. He told me that it would take 2,3 years in transitioning the campus. That is a LOT of time. 
You can join army/airforce as a doctor when you're a 4th year student. It doesn't matter if you're from fazaia or cmh. 
The biggest con, for me, is that even the first batch is yet to graduate to second year. Their exams are in the end of November. You can't Fully assess a college's faculty if you don't know the passing percentage.... You just can't do it.

- - - Updated - - -



FutureDr. said:


> I hope whatever you choose ends up good for you ameen. )
> CIMS as in CMH Multan? Idk what's going on with CMH. They're like totally quiet about admissions :/


Yeah, cims is cmh multan. Called them today and they still haven't got a foggy. I would've preferred cims over uol because it's in multan but now, I don't think I have a choice


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Ahh, I'm caught in a real dilemma here. You're probably right since you know people in UOL and I've just heard and read particularly on this forum a lot of negative things about UOL. I mean why doesn't it have a positive outlook? :|
And yep, you're right about the faculty thing. As far as strictness is concerned, somebody told you wrong, it isn't strict. Bunking, partying, proxys and roaming around Air uni is normal. You just have to maintain a 75% attendance.


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

I think that's because uol has had it's fair share of conflicts with uhs and pmdc. Also, a couple years back, the dean was involved in deliberately passing a student on sifaarish but he was fired subsequently. 

There are about 25 to 30 students in a section in fazaia. Timings are 8 to 4. I just can't see anyway you could bunk, party and call proxys. 
They didn't let my cousin in the campus last time and he's a student in air uni.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Ohh. What is up with the waiting for CMH? Did they tell you why they arent admitting students?  
Also, I don't know much about UOL's MBBS, I think wherever you go, it's your hard work at the end. You can become an excellent doctor from a **** place and vice versa. So don't worry, Allah will choose best for you ameen. I have a friend at UOL and she's really happy there. She says it's good if you work hard, and nearly all privates are the same. But I have no idea really. Best of luck to you )


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Ohh. What is up with the waiting for CMH? Did they tell you why they arent admitting students?
> Also, I don't know much about UOL's MBBS, I think wherever you go, it's your hard work at the end. You can become an excellent doctor from a **** place and vice versa. So don't worry, Allah will choose best for you ameen. I have a friend at UOL and she's really happy there. She says it's good if you work hard, and nearly all privates are the same. But I have no idea really. Best of luck to you )


Yeah, a friend of mine went to cims in person a couple days ago. He was told to check again this Saturday. 
And yeah, I wholeheartedly agree with you on this. There are a ton of doctors in my family and they all gave me the same advice, to just study no matter where you end up going to.


----------

